# anxiety is taking over...please help, need some support



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi all,This is my first time posting in this forum. I hope I'm in the right place. In addition to the IBS, I've had anxiety (GAD) for most of my life. I seem to go through these cycles where sometimes I feel normal, and other times I feel very anxious. It seems that whenever something stressful or upsetting happens to me, I swing down into the anxious mode and I kind of get stuck there. I get very irritable, tense, and my stomach seems to be upset a lot. I'm in one of those downward swings right now, probably due to the stress I've had in my life the last month or so. I've been finding relief from the IBS (I'm an IBS D type) with the Caltrate, but that doesn't help the almost constant upset stomach. In the past, I've had counselling and meds. (Paxil and Xanax for about a year, during one of my worst anxiety modes ever!) I was so grateful to recover from that and get my life back, but whenever I get into this downward cycle I fear getting like that again, and I end up worrying endlessly, and now I feel very down. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow, but this board has always been so supportive and helpful with my IBS issues. I guess I was hoping for the same with my anxiety issues. Any suggestions or support? I'm sorry for such a long post...thanks in advance, dg


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2001)

Hi Diamond,You've come to the right place.Others will post advice. I posted some comments on anxiety recently, as you wade through this forum you will get lots of help and support.Welcome







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

DG, let us know how the doctor appointment went and check out some threads on the forum here and we will all do the best we can to help.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2001)

Hi DiamondGirl-I think you'll remember I have GAD too.I know what you're talking about about the downward spiril of worry and anxiety.I'm glad you're seeing your doc...make sure you voice your concerns to him/her.Have you been doing any CBT? It is very helpful for addressing GAD. It sounds to me like you are good at identifying anxiety and its effects...which as you know is half the battle.Are you practicing any relaxation techniques? At the minimum, remember do do deep breathing. Make sure you have time to relax...stop the world. I know how awful the nausea is too...I still have bouts of it. Try to remember it is anxiety alone that is causing it.Remember most of all that even though there may be some 'bumps' in the road, like you're going through now, you WILL feel better. Some simple pointers...if you haven't done these already;-cut out caffeine, completely (including chocolate)-deep breathing-positive talk to yourselfAre you taking any meds at all right now?I don't want to come across as a pill pusher (especially since I'm not a doctor!), but I think meds for anxiety can be very helpful.See how you feel, and talk to your doc about it. If the current month of stress/anxiety could end up being several months, don't think that by taking a med you are capitulating or giving in. Remember, if you're worried about taking meds, you took them before and came off...so don't fear them. I hope some of that helped...please feel free to email me too, D.G., I can obviously relate to alot of what you're going through.Ropes


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi Mike, Eric, and Ropes,Thanks so much for your kind words. I'm familiar with you guys from reading your posts on the other forum, and I knew coming here would be good for me. Well, I had my doctor's appointment today, and apart from waiting over an hour to see her (which made me even more tense and irritable!), she was very understanding. She gave me a script for the lowest dose of Xanax to use as needed, which I've done many times before, and said I can go back on the Paxil too, if I want. I have to go back in a month to see how I feel. If I don't feel better, I might ask for a referral to a counsellor so I can get help dealing with stress. I'm just grateful that it's not at the point where I can't work or function like it was before. I just want out of this bad cycle before it does!Ropes, yes I remember that you have GAD, too. My relaxation techniques have been deep breathing, and just trying to "interrupt" my worry cycle with positive self talk. Easier said than done sometimes, huh? The nausea is what bothers me, and when I mentioned this to the doctor, she just told me to try some Pepcid or Zantac. At least I don't have that every day, but it's enough to be a bother. I probably will end up e-mailing you. We seem to have a bit in common. Thanks for your suggestions, it does help! Sorry, guys, I just wrote another long post! Thanks again, Dee


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I have anxiety/panic and a mild case of agoraphobia. Been on Xanax daily for too many years so the Dr. suggested to try an SSRI for long term and Xanax as needed. I hate nausea more than anything--could it be from the Paxil. Some people report that Paxil causes them nausea. I have started Prozac instead and a real small dose to begin since I'm sensitive to meds. Too early to report, but just a thought if one med causes you problems talk to your dr. about trying a different SSRI. Lots of Luck!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2001)

Tania - I tried Paxil...I was so nauseous I had to stop after 3 days...I mean there's nauseous...but this was unreal.I found Zoloft to not be as bad, but it has made my D worse.My next plan is to take Remeron instead...it is supposed to have much fewer GI side effects (no nausea, no diarrhea) although constipation is a common side effect (but hey, that would be good for me!)Ropes


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The nausea from SSRIs, for most people (there are always exceptions) subsides after the first week to ten days of treatment.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

DG, how are you doing?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi all,Eric, thanks for asking...I feel a little bit better, maybe because things are somewhat calmer around my house. I've had a lot of stress at home lately. However, when problems arise, it tends to bring out the worst anxiety in me, and I have to learn how to manage it. Then after things calm down, I'm still in "anxiety mode" and it takes a while to wear off. So that's where I'm at right now. I'll keep reading through these posts, and it's nice to know I have people here who understand! Take care, Dee


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Diamondgirl,It is a good idea to seek some counselling to learn how to cope with your anxiety. You probably don't need therapy where you sit for an hour an talk about your childhood. Look for a therapist that specializes in anxiety disorders (perhaps your Dr can provide a referral). Although the drugs are helpful, there are skills you can learn to help you cope with your anxiety. Once you understand anxiety, how it affects the body, how to cope with your scary feelings, and not to fear the feelings, you will have fewer attacks.AZ


----------



## BARBARA HALL (Mar 17, 2001)

HI DIAMOND GIRL I AM GOING THRU THE SAME THING NOW . I AM GOING THU THERAPY NOW SHE IS TEACHING ME DEEP BREATHING .GOD I HOPE IT WORKS. I ALSO JUST ORDERED THE TAPES TONIGHT. I JUST WANT TO LET YOU KNOW YOUR NOT ALONE. I AM SO DEPRESSED.


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi Barbara,Thanks so much for your support. I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I know, so much anxiety can lead to depression. That's exactly how I feel after I've been having back to back anxiety attacks. I've just been taking it one day at a time and starting to come out of it. I've used deep breathing, and positive self talk, to "interrupt" the anxiety cycle. I hope you get some relief soon, too. Take care and let us know how you're doing. Dee


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2001)

Hi Barbara,I'm sorry to hear you're having such a rough time right now. Do you suffer from an anxiety disorder? The breathing techniques WILL help...give it time, and you must learn to trust it.Also, I'd like to recommend a book to you, it's "Hope and Help for your Nerves" by Claire Weekes. It's a short, easy to read book about anxiety and helps explain how to address anxiety.Dee - How ya doing?


----------

